# skype run other user on my FreeBSD system



## burkoff (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello, I have two computer users

work and testuser .Had so after you run 


> su - testuser


 I run skype as:


> testuser@host skype &


and work?

I know he needs "X" server. Would you help to run it the way I want coyotes.
My video card is going and I can not give you switch user and change user, "X" crashed


----------

